# [EVDL] Battery comparison list (specs and sizes)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does this forum have the ability to create a "sticky"? Where this info would
stay at the top for all to enjoy! Now all we need is a price list to add to
it. 


6-Volt Batteries


Trojan batteries specifications:

T-105, 447 Min @25Amps, 115 Min @75Amps, 225Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs;
T-125, 488 Min @25Amps, 132 Min @75Amps, 240Ah @20Amps, 66 Lbs;
T-145, 530 Min @25Amps, 145 Min @75Amps, 260AH @20Amps, 72 Lbs


Exide:

E3600, 390 Min @25Amps, 110 Min @75Amps to 5.25 volts, 186Ah @20Amps, 62
Lbs;
GC-5, 480 Min @25Amps, 135 Min @75Amps to 5.25 volts, 226Ah @20Amps, 65 Lbs;
GC2-H, 525 Min @25Amps, 155 Min @75Amps to 5.25 volts, 245Ah @20Amps, 68
Lbs;


NAPA 8144(mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide 3600)
390 Min @25Amps, 110 Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20 Amps, 62 Lbs

NAPA 8146(mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide GC-5)
480 Min @25Amps, 135 Min @75Amps, 226Ah @20 Amps, 65 Lbs


StowAway STGC2(Mfg. by Exide for Sams Clubs - equivilalent to Exide E3600)
390Min @25Amps, 110 Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs


US Battery:

US-1800, 392 Min @25Amps, 107 Min @75Amps, 208Ah @20Amps, 56 Lbs;
US-2000, 445 Min @25Amps, 114 Min @75Amps, 216Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs;
US-2200, 474 Min @25Amps, 122 Min @75Amps, 232Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs;
US-125, 517 Min @25Amps, 140 Min @75Amps, 242Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs;
US-145, 562 Min @25Amps, 154 Min @75Amps, 251Ah @20Amps, 70 Lbs;


Deka Batteries:

GC10, (? Min @25Amps), 100 Min @75Amps, 190Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs
GC15, (? Min @25Amps), 115 Min @75Amps, 215Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs
GC25, 488 Min @25Amps, 132 Min @75Amps, 235Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs


~~~~~~~~~~~~~

8-volt batteries


Trojan:

T-860, (? Min @25A), 90 Min @56A, 150Ah @20Amps, 56 lbs 
T-875, 295 Min @25A, 117 Min @56A, 170Ah @20Amps, 63 lbs 
T-890, 340 Min @25A, 132 Min @56A, 190Ah @20Amps, 69 lbs


Exide E-4800, 290 Min @25A, 110 Min @56A to 7.0 volts, 63 Lbs.


NAPA 8148(Mfg. by Exide, similar to Exide E-4800)
290 Min @25A, 110 Min @56A, 63 Lbs. 


[h3]US Battery]/h3]:

US-8VGC, 337 Min @25Amps, 128 Min @56A, 170Ah @20A, 64.5 Lbs.
US-8VGCHC, 345 Min @25Amps, 136 Min @56Amps, 183Ah @20Amps, 69 Lbs

Deka GC8V, 318 [email protected], 121 Min @56Amps, 165Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs


~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sizes:

Trojan T-105 & T-125, L-10 3/8 W-7 1/8 H-10 7/8 
Trojan T-145, L-10 3/8 W-7 1/8 H-11 5/8 
Trojan T-875, L-10 3/8 W-7 1/8 H-10 7/8 
Trojan T-890, L-10 3/8 W-7 1/8 H-10 7/8 

Exide (all of the above listed Exide batteries)
L-10 3/8 W-7 3/16 H-11 11/32 


US Battery (all 6-volt) L-10 1/4, W-7 1/8, H-11 1/8
US Battery (all 8-volt) L-10 1/4 W-7 1/8 H-11 1/4


Deka GC15, L-10 1/4, W-7 1/8, H-11 3/8
Deka GC25, L-10 1/4 W-7 1/8 H-11 1/4
Deka GC8V, L-10 3/8 W-7 1/8 H-11 1/8 


~~~~~~~~~~~~

Misc. Info

Voltage on a fully charged battery in good condition will read 2.12 to 2.15
volts per cell (about 12.75 volts for a 12 volt battery, or 6.40 for a 6
volt)


Specific Gravity Readings to determine State of Charge:

12.75 & Above = 100% Charged
12.60 to 12.74 = 85 to 100% Charged
12.40 to 12.59 = 75 to 85% Charged
12.20 to 12.39 = 50 to 75% Charged
12.00 to 12.19 = 25 to 50% Charged
12.00 & Below = Fully Discharged


In both voltage and specific gravity readings, consistency among cells and
among batteries is important.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Battery-comparison-list-%28specs-and-sizes%29-tp18033589p18033589.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

